# Cranberry supplement for yeast infections



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

A few months ago my dog got a yeast infection, and my vet suggested I get a cranberry supplement for her to reduce the chances of another yeast infection from coming back. Does anyone know the dose that would be used for a 17 pound pug? Or can you really not overdose on cranberry? I have a friend who works at a health food store, and the lowest dose of cranberry pill they have is 250mg. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I just use one capsule for my shelties and they are 14 - 20 pounds generally. 250 mg would not be too much.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I use one 425 mg capsule for my labs-they are 60 lbs & 51 lbs.
They get cranberry everyday to protect against UTIs.


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

I'm currently using this from Best Bully Sticks....dog's like it. I ordered it thinking they were treats...but soon found out it's a powder you add to their food. My dog's have no urinary symptoms...but I figure the Omega's...anti-inflammatory and antioxidant's can't hurt. 
Cranimals Gold Antioxidant Supplement for Dogs | Cranimals


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies  Iv never heard of Cranimals. However, I cant find the ingredients list on the website you linked


----------

